# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  تااااااااني الرابطة المحلولة المركزية

## مناوي

*    :1 (45):                                     يوم امس وفي زيارة (تفقدية،،، جيبية،،،انا ظرفي كدا) 
زهبت الرابطة المحلولة الي منزل السيد جمال الوالي وفي جلسة وديه ناقشت مع سيادتة الاوضاع الراهنة بالمريخ والوقوف مع المجلس ودعمة ،، والرابطة المحلولة بعد جولتها علي الصحف قبل ثلاثة او اربعة ايام ومناهضتها لقرار المجلس باستمرار البدري وتصريحاتها الخنفشارية وباسم الجماهير انها 
ترفض البدري ومشاكلة مع فريق كرة القدم .. 
تناولت الرابطة في اجتماعها مع رئيس النادي التداعيات التي صاحبت استقالة البدري  ،، وقرار اعادتة مرة اخري ... 
رحبت الرابطة بحديث الرئيس جمال واعلنت احترامها التام لقرار الرئيس باعتبارة رئيس النادي انه الذي يدير الامور وهو المسؤول عن كل القرارات التي تصدر ،، (طيب من الاول التصريح لزومو شنو ؟؟) اتخيلو الرابطة قالت ان القرار اصبح واقع وواجب علي كل مريخي ،، واعتبروا ان الاختلاف في وجهات النظر لن يفسد للود قضية .. انتو منو 
وبأي صفة قابلتم رئيس النادي ،، ولماذا ناهضتم القرار من 
الاول وباسم الجماهير كمان ،، استحى مافي يا..........
طيب اذا المجلس لم يقرر حل الرابطة كان البحصل شنو؟؟؟؟ 
اختشو ياعالم ؟؟؟ ارحموا جمهور المريخ واتركوه في حاله !!! 
قال يؤكدون دعمهم لقرارات المجلس قال ... 
 هكذا فن الادارة في المريخ ،،،  
 رئيس النادي الوالي تمت مناهضة قرارة من هذه الفئه وقبل اجتماعها معه ودعمها له الم تستحي من نفسك يا دكتور !!؟؟ مين المدعو محمد عبدالله الدقير ؟؟؟ 
هو الدقير الكبير مالو !!! واين هو الان ؟؟؟

*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*صحي يامناوي يااخوي الاختشو ماتو عالم هايصة والفاضي بعمل قاضي:2uge4p4:
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*الرابطة المحلولة هى الضلع الثالث فى مثلث برمودا الشيطانى المناهض لمجلس الإدارة والذى يتكون من :
1. جريدة السيوبر الرياضية (أسباب سياسية) .
2. المعارضة المريخية      ( معارضة جهوية )
3. الرابط المركزية          ( ظروف معيشية )

 هذا المثلث المتنافر يسعى بشتى السبل لأضعاف مجلس الإدارة والتسبب فى فقدان الدورى ليكون سببا فى إسقاط المجلس فى الإنتخابات القادمة .
   المجلس فى سبيل تفكيك أضلاع المثلث الخبيث جلس مع الرابطة المحلولة . بالنسبة للمعارضة فالرد عليها سيكون عبر التسجيلات وإنجازات فريق الكرة . أما الجريدة فهى كالكلب إن تحمل عليه يلهث وإن تتركه يلهث لذا سوف يترك المجلس أمرها لجماهير النادى فهى كفيلة بمعالجة دائها العضال . 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زاكي الدين الصادق
					

صحي يامناوي يااخوي الاختشو ماتو عالم هايصة والفاضي بعمل قاضي:2uge4p4:



 

انا المزعلني فيهم انو المجلس طردهم عدييييييييل كدا وبرضو يقولو هم الرابطة المركزيه اخخخخخخخخخخ



                    :596746::596746:                          :596746::596746:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

الرابطة المحلولة هى الضلع الثالث فى مثلث برمودا الشيطانى المناهض لمجلس الإدارة والذى يتكون من :
1. جريدة السيوبر الرياضية (أسباب سياسية) .
2. المعارضة المريخية      ( معارضة جهوية )
3. الرابط المركزية          ( ظروف معيشية )

 هذا المثلث المتنافر يسعى بشتى السبل لأضعاف مجلس الإدارة والتسبب فى فقدان الدورى ليكون سببا فى إسقاط المجلس فى الإنتخابات القادمة .
   المجلس فى سبيل تفكيك أضلاع المثلث الخبيث جلس مع الرابطة المحلولة . بالنسبة للمعارضة فالرد عليها سيكون عبر التسجيلات وإنجازات فريق الكرة . أما الجريدة فهى كالكلب إن تحمل عليه يلهث وإن تتركه يلهث لذا سوف يترك المجلس أمرها لجماهير النادى فهى كفيلة بمعالجة دائها العضال . 





عزيزي الصادق مافي حاجة اسمها معارضة دا هوس من ناس النهضة ،،، واذا في معارضة ماهي اهدافها ؟؟؟ وماذا تريد ؟؟؟ وبأي طريقه تخدم المريخ ...؟؟؟
شرزمة مكونة من ثلاثة اشخاص يصرف عليهم واحد زيهم كدا كان بقبض من الوالي اذا المجلس ما قادر عليهم تبقي مافي فائدة منه !!! اما المنفعجية دول صحاب الرئيس والمجلس واللعيبة واي زول عندو قروش 1!!!!!1
 صحيفة السوبر جريدة رياضية لها حقها القانوني في الكتابة 
ومن حقها لكن ان تسئ للمريخ وتقلل من شأنة فهذا ما لانرضاهو نحن ،،للمعلومية السوبر جريدة مزمل هههههههه 

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

الرابطة المحلولة هى الضلع الثالث فى مثلث برمودا الشيطانى المناهض لمجلس الإدارة والذى يتكون من :
1. جريدة السيوبر الرياضية (أسباب سياسية) .
2. المعارضة المريخية      ( معارضة جهوية )
3. الرابط المركزية          ( ظروف معيشية )

 هذا المثلث المتنافر يسعى بشتى السبل لأضعاف مجلس الإدارة والتسبب فى فقدان الدورى ليكون سببا فى إسقاط المجلس فى الإنتخابات القادمة .
   المجلس فى سبيل تفكيك أضلاع المثلث الخبيث جلس مع الرابطة المحلولة . بالنسبة للمعارضة فالرد عليها سيكون عبر التسجيلات وإنجازات فريق الكرة . أما الجريدة فهى كالكلب إن تحمل عليه يلهث وإن تتركه يلهث لذا سوف يترك المجلس أمرها لجماهير النادى فهى كفيلة بمعالجة دائها العضال . 




الاخ مناوي استميحك عزرا في التعقيب
الاخ الصادق لك من الحب الكثير
اولا لا النهضه ولا المعرضه ولا كل الاجسام انفة الزكر لها المقدره او حق التدخل في القرار الاداري في النادي
الرابطه (المنحله) اناس انا اعرفهم فردا فردا منهم ناس اولاد ناس ومريخاب (يشاكلو) وده الطبيعي والما طبيعي منهم مريخاب و ... و... وده الما طبيعي 
اما الاجتماع مع الوالي لمره واحده يغيريك بمذيد من الاجتمعات والاسباب معروفه ولو في زول ماعارف نوريهو
اما النهضه (المجمده) فهي شي من (الماضي) ولا انا غلطان؟؟
والرابطه المركزيه دائمة التواجد في المقصوره لادخل لها بمعرضة(الليمون) والنظارات الشمسيه والعمم الملويه و(الحفر) للمجلس لانها اقل من ان تفعل ذالك لانها ميته وشبعانه موت
وللاخ مناوي والاخ الصادق كل الود والاحترام
ولنا عوده

*

----------


## Red Arena

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

والحمد لله على كل شى
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الرابطة دي القال ليها اتكلمي بأسم الجمهور منو؟؟؟
والدقير دة موضوعو لازم نحسمو بكرة في النادي ولا الراي شنو؟؟


*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Red Arena
					

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

والحمد لله على كل شى





   هو المات منو يا ارينا ؟؟؟؟؟ 
اكيييييييييييييييييد الراجل دا المريخ !! 
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الرابطة دي القال ليها اتكلمي بأسم الجمهور منو؟؟؟
والدقير دة موضوعو لازم نحسمو بكرة في النادي ولا الراي شنو؟؟








هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه
  اولا الراجل دا ما محتاج حريق لأنو محرووووووق من اساسو؟؟؟؟؟ بس داير لو قرصة صغيرة وبستعدل !!! 
مشكووووووووووووور يا اباتي 

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					


الاخ مناوي استميحك عزرا في التعقيب
الاخ الصادق لك من الحب الكثير
اولا لا النهضه ولا المعرضه ولا كل الاجسام انفة الزكر لها المقدره او حق التدخل في القرار الاداري في النادي
الرابطه (المنحله) اناس انا اعرفهم فردا فردا منهم ناس اولاد ناس ومريخاب (يشاكلو) وده الطبيعي والما طبيعي منهم مريخاب و ... و... وده الما طبيعي 
اما الاجتماع مع الوالي لمره واحده يغيريك بمذيد من الاجتمعات والاسباب معروفه ولو في زول ماعارف نوريهو
اما النهضه (المجمده) فهي شي من (الماضي) ولا انا غلطان؟؟
والرابطه المركزيه دائمة التواجد في المقصوره لادخل لها بمعرضة(الليمون) والنظارات الشمسيه والعمم الملويه و(الحفر) للمجلس لانها اقل من ان تفعل ذالك لانها ميته وشبعانه موت
وللاخ مناوي والاخ الصادق كل الود والاحترام
ولنا عوده








   مريخيتهم ما عندنا فيها اعتراض 
 بس المتاجره باسم الجمهور دي يفهموها كييييييييييييييييف !! هو في مريخابي اكتر مننا ؟؟؟ 

*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*دي مصيبة المريخ    والله
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

دي مصيبة المريخ    والله




 ياود الرشيد كيف نتخارج من هذه المصيبة ؟؟؟؟ 
تسلم يا رائع علي المرور

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انت عارف يامناوي انا المزعليني من الناس ديل انو ماعندهم كرامه بالحبه دي
وياالصادق اخوي كلامك دا خطييييييييييييييييييييير 
سياسيه
جهويه
معيشيه
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انت عارف يامناوي انا المزعليني من الناس ديل انو ماعندهم كرامه بالحبه دي
وياالصادق اخوي كلامك دا خطييييييييييييييييييييير 
سياسيه
جهويه
معيشيه








:z3lan1:                                :z3lan1:
الرائع مرتضي الكرامة دي بشتروها بي قروش ؟؟ طبعا لأ 
بس المصلحة الخاصة تقتضي ذلك 

*

----------


## Deimos

*إنت الناس ديل بتقابلهم يومي علي الله كيف ... أنا لو محلك كان تلقوني في التجاني الماحي ...

كورنر :
محمد الدقير ده عمل ليك ورم في الفشفاش ...



*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

إنت الناس ديل بتقابلهم يومي علي الله كيف ... أنا لو محلك كان تلقوني في التجاني الماحي ...

كورنر :
محمد الدقير ده عمل ليك ورم في الفشفاش ...









     بس الدقير القاعد الاقيهو وبعدين معزور وكراعو اتكسرت في السعودية وبي السبب الانت عارفو داك!!!!
اما الباقي والله القي اى واحد انجمو ليك هم بعرفوني سلفاً
اسد المريخ لمحاربة الظواهر السالبة ؟؟!!!1

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*وااااااااااااااااامريخاه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هم شافو تصريحاتهم السابقة مابلعتها الجماهير المريخية الحقيقية حبو يزايدو بالوالي شويه
في النهاية طلعو فشنك كالعادة ومصلحة المريخ لاتهمهم من قريب او من بعيد
*

----------


## مناوي

*حقيقة مصلحة المريخ لا تهمهم في شئ !!!!!
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 :1 (45): يوم امس وفي زيارة (تفقدية،،، جيبية،،،انا ظرفي كدا) 
زهبت الرابطة المحلولة الي منزل السيد جمال الوالي وفي جلسة وديه ناقشت مع سيادتة الاوضاع الراهنة بالمريخ والوقوف مع المجلس ودعمة ،، والرابطة المحلولة بعد جولتها علي الصحف قبل ثلاثة او اربعة ايام ومناهضتها لقرار المجلس باستمرار البدري وتصريحاتها الخنفشارية وباسم الجماهير انها 
ترفض البدري ومشاكلة مع فريق كرة القدم .. 
تناولت الرابطة في اجتماعها مع رئيس النادي التداعيات التي صاحبت استقالة البدري ،، وقرار اعادتة مرة اخري ... 
رحبت الرابطة بحديث الرئيس جمال واعلنت احترامها التام لقرار الرئيس باعتبارة رئيس النادي انه الذي يدير الامور وهو المسؤول عن كل القرارات التي تصدر ،، (طيب من الاول التصريح لزومو شنو ؟؟) اتخيلو الرابطة قالت ان القرار اصبح واقع وواجب علي كل مريخي ،، واعتبروا ان الاختلاف في وجهات النظر لن يفسد للود قضية .. انتو منو 
وبأي صفة قابلتم رئيس النادي ،، ولماذا ناهضتم القرار من 
الاول وباسم الجماهير كمان ،، استحى مافي يا..........
طيب اذا المجلس لم يقرر حل الرابطة كان البحصل شنو؟؟؟؟ 
اختشو ياعالم ؟؟؟ ارحموا جمهور المريخ واتركوه في حاله !!! 
قال يؤكدون دعمهم لقرارات المجلس قال ... 
هكذا فن الادارة في المريخ ،،، 
رئيس النادي الوالي تمت مناهضة قرارة من هذه الفئه وقبل اجتماعها معه ودعمها له الم تستحي من نفسك يا دكتور !!؟؟ مين المدعو محمد عبدالله الدقير ؟؟؟ 
هو الدقير الكبير مالو !!! واين هو الان ؟؟؟




 

حبيبى مناوى : الجماعة ديل ما قلنا زماااااااااااان هم مشكلتهم جيوبهم دى بس مليانة يشجعوا فاضية يهاجموا من طرف ..
وبما ان الريس عاوز البدرى يرجع وهم دقسوا هاجموا عودتو قبل ما يعرفوا توجه ارباب نعمتهم .. عشان كدة الدش مات ليهم فى يدهم ومافى حل غير تصحيح الخطأ وكسير ثلج جديد .. على شاكلة الريس هو قائد الركب مادام هو عاوز كدة نحن كلنا عاوزين معاهو ..
اما سؤالك عن باى صفة هم يتحدثون ؟ يا اخوى هم لى اسى ما مستوعبين حكاية انهم رابطة محلولة دى .. 
عاوزين ليهم قرصة توريهم حدودهم وتعيد لهم رشدهم ..
:41jg::41jg::41jg:
                        	*

----------

